# Lightroom for Android Phone?



## dj_paige

Actually, I know that you can't run Lightroom on an Android phone, that was just an attention getter.

Is there a simple photo editing app for an Android phone, where I can change exposure and contrast and maybe color balance on photos taken by the phone before uploading? 

Thanks!


----------



## AnitaD

I don't know what's out there, but you can make a feature/app request at www.adobe.com/go/wish.


----------



## Braders

Yep...Photoshop!

http://mobile.photoshop.com/android/


----------



## dj_paige

My first reaction was: No way, Brad, you must be kidding me!

I guess its real. And free. And I downloaded it. And it works.  I love this! Thanks!


----------



## JohnStain

I use photoshop. So far didn't have any issues with it. Hope that helps.


----------



## LetThereBeLight

Wow, I didnt know photoshop works on Android. That is cool indeed. So far I was using PicSay. Actually, there are about 8 applications or so that one can choose from, including photoshop. Cos I just found this list:
8 Best Android Apps for Photo Editing
Very informative!

_____________________________
"Prolonged contact with the computer turns mathematicians into clerks and vice versa." — J. Perlis.
Check out my usb drive blog.


----------



## Mauzi

I just found this -great, that's useful to know. Will try.


----------



## CliffParker

Does anyone know if Lightroom works on the Apple Iphone 4?


----------



## Mark Sirota

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.



CliffParker said:


> Does anyone know if Lightroom works on the Apple Iphone 4?


 It does not.


----------



## frantiic

The photoshop android app is pretty amazing, considering it's running on such a tiny device. Thanks! I can't imagine how my phone survived without it.


----------



## meghanrye23

i recently bought an ultra-cheap iPad knock-off (it's Chinese) called aPad. and it runs on android. and yeah, the photoshop app runs great even on such a cheap device..


----------

